# Estate Sale Find



## Ron Restorff (Nov 18, 2013)

Posting here since all the bargain hunters seem to hang out in this category. Not a hand tool but I scored about 40# of wood & machine screws at an estate sale yesterday. All were still in original boxes with the label intact. All of $8. :laughing: Also scored a rotary planer and guard for the Craftsmen Radial Arm Saw, which I own. Feeling pleased with myself and wanted to brag a bit!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nicely done. Good score.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, that is a nice haul, you will be happy every time you use on those. It is amazing how the cost of hardware has gone up and will keep going up.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Estate sales and the like can bring many bargains, and it looks like you got a great deal! Thanx for the "brag". Be safe.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

Good score; I think picking up hardware at yard/estate sales is great, as it lends a little more character to a project.
All I've gotten so far is a couple boxes of colored nails and some corrugated fasteners.
Passed up on 2 sets of Soss hinges earlier this year as I didn't know what they were at the time...oops.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I think you got screwed (pun intended). Good for you.

Paul


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

People overlook this stuff at estate sales. Hardware ain't cheap.


----------

